# Free songs - Reaper and Hex - limited downloads



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the preview tracks; both are superb, Sam. Glad to hear that a new album will be coming shortly.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks Garth glad you liked them, cant wait to share the new songs with you guys


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm loving HeX, I really dig the ambient creepiness of it. Great work!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

These are great. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Download said:


> I'm loving HeX, I really dig the ambient creepiness of it. Great work!


hi! thanks, the remix is sounding really good too cant wait to share it with everyone cheers!

Sam


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for taking the time to post a comment fennyann, a lot of work goes into these songs, I am missing most of the summer!
On the plus side Halloweens on its way and the new album is nearly done  cant wait to share it with everyone

cheers 
sam


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the songs, SamHaynes. They're super creepy and awesome!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Echo Sorceress said:


> Thanks for the songs, SamHaynes. They're super creepy and awesome!


Thanks for the feedback, these are demo versions from the next CD, need a little tweaking! 
Have just posted another free song here if you want some more! https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/silent-kill-stories-of-the-dead-sam-haynes-remix

Cheers
Sam
www.hauntmusic.co.uk


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Great stuff as always Sam!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks World of Fright - The new CD is out next month and its sounding great! You can check it out and we are taking pre-orders now at www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com first 13 cd orders get extra stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I preordered the new album today. The three tracks available for download at the moment are top-notch, Sam; I cannot wait to hear the rest.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth appreciate your support - I hope you enjoy the rest of them, we have been working on the album for about 6 months now so its great to get that kind of feedback. Thankyou! 
We have about 7 of the special limited CD and badge sets left...


----------

